# Will a 1970 console fit in a 66?



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

I was wondering if a 1970 console would fit in a 66? If so Id like to get a 70 console to use temporarly since they are alot cheaper and easyer to find. Also if it requires slight modifacation to the console to work thats fine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes you can get it to fit fairly easily. Do you need a 4 speed, or automatic 66 console?


----------



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

I need a 4 speed console


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was gonna say, I have a 67 GTO AUTOMATIC console I could part with. Also be advised: Partsplaceinc, now offers a repro 66-67 console base for sale.


----------



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, I was wondering if anybody made a repro, ill check in to that.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

you can also get all the chrome parts for about $600 repro


----------

